# Bunnies



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, my friends don't hunt much. I want to take them hunting for some jacks. Box Elder county would be the preffered county, i really don't want to drive out west of Utah Lake :? What kind of terrain are they hiding in this kind of year? I tried Locomotive springs area last week, didn't find much. Anyone know if Snowville or Hansel valley has decent numbers of Jacks?

Feel free to send a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If ya find any it will be the find of the century. Many of us have tried and failed. Good luck. Looks like they are in the down cycle.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Try up around Woodruff and Randolph, those little buggers were everywhere last weekend during our sandhill crane hunt. Even managed to get us one, used my front passenger tire!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I know you don't want to drive but we have quite a few down here in Emery county!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I would look up around snowville and Howell I usually get quite a few up that way good luck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> If ya find any it will be the find of the century. Many of us have tried and failed. Good luck. Looks like they are in the down cycle.


Hey Al,
I have a little stash of them that I need to get you and .45 out to. Or ask .45 about it, I sent him some info on a couple places I know


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love to. I have a week at work then I have to go on vacation for a week to the left coast. Maybe the middle or end of Oct. or even Nov. :lol: Man that sounded bad. We'll get together. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good deal
just let me know when works for you and either I'll take you or give you the info.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You can select a time and a few of the members that swear not to give up your secret spot and we could turn it into a day with chili dogs and bunnie blasting. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

you got it Al
just let me know what weekend works for you and we can go from there. The spot I have in mind would prob be best for around three guys because it is along a fence line. And the other spot is pretty close but the only problem with it is you have to hunt it at dusk. So I dont know if that will work for you or not


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll look at a calendar and PM you. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I'll look at a calendar and PM you. 8)


Hey !!!! PM me too Al Hansen....I could use a cup of coffee !! :|


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK :lol:


----------

